

Apple [NOT] now rejecting apps with Pebble Smartwatch support - andrewla
http://forums.getpebble.com/discussion/22081/apple-now-rejecting-apps-with-pebble-smartwatch-support?x=1

======
andrewla
This was previously posted [1], but note that this is different -- the
developers have received a notice from Apple acknowledging the mistake and
greenlighting the app.

While the uproar over the rejection is most likely responsible for getting the
app re-reviewed, it does seem like the uproar was potentially based on a
mistaken assumption about Apple's behavior towards competitive peripherals. It
is still possible that this is a rollback of an official Apple policy, but the
wording of the original rejection as noted in that thread [2] appears to
support the notion that the rejection was a mistake.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9426542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9426542)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9426750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9426750)

